# slingshot foray



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

I didn't want to post the armadillo pic as it is a little too graphic, the dogs roughed him up a bit. These are the three we worked for about two hours to finally bag. I thought two had gotten away, but we stayed in there and kept looking for them and finally got'em after loosing them for what seemed like several hours. A good day, and I was tired after. We all shot quite alot just trying too flush these guys out of the thicket where they were not visible, behind the vines on the tree way up. Perserverence, endurance, and a slingshot that is dependable....Good will to all slingers.......Frogman


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

An other great photo, you sure do love them squirrels, jeff


----------



## Sam..... (Aug 22, 2010)

Wow an armadillo, there tuff critters. great pic and congrats on the successful hunt.

Sam


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

Enjoying your posts, Frogman.

And the photos.

Winter in Florida must be nice.

WD40


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Yeah, me too. I love the near-daily exploits and displays of skill.

I really have to get down there for a guided hunt one of these days.


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

jmplsnt. I would love to have you come, help us snag some of these riverswamp critters, with slingshots. We will use everything we catch.


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Excellent outing once again Frogman!! Keep it up, and keep sharing...

The tubes continue to come through and put meat in the pot, and the dogs seem to be doing well...

Shall I propose a display name change to squirrelman, or tubeman, or survivalman??...........maybe...









Once again, great shooting.

Cheers - John


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

I'll start the negociation process with my wife when we return to port and I can talk on my cell again. I work 28-on/28-off so time off shouldn't be a problem. I'll be looking at my 2011 calendar when I go home in early January and we will talk more on this subject after I get that (and this hitch) done.

I have the greatest respect for your work and past/present service to the country. I did my time in the infantry (501st PIR) but didn't make it to Ranger Bat due to my hips not being able to hack it. The mind was willing, but the body was not able.....the fire still burns but the past is the past.

Take care and keep posting your work. There are a lot of us out here who love what you're doing!


----------



## dhansen (Aug 31, 2010)

Congrats on another successful hunt. And thank you for your past and present service to our country. happy trails


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

I'd love to pot me an armadillo my buddies tell me its a lot like carnitas..


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Love the pics!!! Wish I lived where it was easier to hunt more often!!! Keep the pics and stories coming.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Nice job guys
Seems like game tastes so much better when taken with a slingshot.


----------



## luca (Nov 1, 2010)

Nice shots!
Succesfull hunting gang


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Way to go guys, great shooting.
Philly


----------

